# Shovel/Basket to Separate coals from ash



## landmanathens (Jan 8, 2010)

I need a shovel or basket to separate the hot coals from the ash in my wood burning fireplace.  Currently I have a standard fireplace shove that I drilled a lot of ¼” holes in.  The problem is that it is not deep enough.  When it is tapped against the andirons a lot of the coals fall out. 
The ideal shovel would be 3-4” deep with a lot of ¼” or larger holes.  Or does anyone make a wire basket that the coals and ash could be dumped into for separation?


----------



## blades (Jan 8, 2010)

Large coffee Can ( yes you can still find those) Cut it down to about 1/3 height or taller if you want, using the ring I just cut off, I soldered some 1/4 heavy mesh across one end and used a piece of thin wall conduit 1/2" for a handle. You could just pepper the bottom with a drill also I suppose. I shovel some coals into and shake it out on one side , dump the good coals on the other, then shovel ash into bucket (it is an old greasy/paint rag unit foot lever to open and close cover. ) Been  useing
 this for ten years.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 8, 2010)

A large metal kitty litter scoop should work.  I just use a coal rake.


----------



## Valhalla (Jan 8, 2010)

An ash shovel made out of heavy mesh would do 
this well. I'll put it on my design list.

Keep the coals, dump the ash. I put them in my
garden and compost pile.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 8, 2010)

They make all manner and sizes of deep frier baskets.

http://www.zesco.com/pImages/268/268-D-113.jpg


----------



## gyrfalcon (Jan 8, 2010)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> They make all manner and sizes of deep frier baskets.
> 
> http://www.zesco.com/pImages/268/268-D-113.jpg



Ever use one of them for ash/coals?  Looks like a pretty nifty idea.  With a tiny stove, I end up with a lot more charcoal bits than I'm happy about.  Makes a mess to put it in the garden, and I resent the loss of the fraction of a BTU they make up in the stove.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jan 8, 2010)

We got this at a hearth shop but after using it a few times passed judgment as it being worthless. You having a fireplace I dunno...may find it handy.

The more you play with coals chances increase that you'll bounce one on your rug. Many here just shovel nuisance coals into a caped bucket and let them radiate heat harmlessly sitting on the hearth.


----------



## struggle (Jan 8, 2010)

The best solution is to buy a metal five gallon paint strainer that hangs on the inside of the pale. Take and bend the sides up then fold the end up. 

It will sort of resemble a french fry basket once you are done and it works great. Fill the basket with ash and coals and tap it with your shovel and set the good coals to the side of the stove and continue. Then shovel out the ash into what ever you use to carry the old stuff out. 

You will have $3-4 in it in all.


----------



## PNWBurner (Jan 8, 2010)

A kitty litter scoop works great for me.


----------



## landmanathens (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks to all who responded.  Now I some ideas to chose from that will fix my coal ember problem.  

This is the first time that I used a forum and got good responses.  Again, thanks to all who responded.


----------



## Gooserider (Jan 11, 2010)

My current stove burns everything down to the point were I don't get charcoal larger than aquarium gravel, and not much of that...  Back in my old stove days, I had a rake that I would push the as much of the coals as I could to one side, and dig out the remaining ash, which I dumped in a bucket.  Periodically I would sift the ash with a colander (usually distributing it over garden, lawn, or icy patches for traction) and filter out the charcoal - I would then either toss the charcoal back in the stove for another go-round, or save it for use in the BBQ grill during the summer...  It was nice for that, and a lot cheaper than the crap charcoal they peddle in the stores...

Gooserider


----------



## wahoowad (Jan 13, 2010)

I have been working on a solution to just this issue. I started by realizing I was making 15 scoops into an ash bucket with my standard size ash scoop, then got smart and made a super scoop. My super scoop is as wide as the opening into my stove, has 4" tall sides and is almost as deep as the stove itself. One scoop in and I pull out 90% of my ash. The entire scoop is transported outside and dumped into my ash bucket. I need a bigger ash bucket because my scoop is now wider than the top of the bucket. 

Then I decided I wanted to recover any hot coals so I can use them to get the stove going again. I made a slightly smaller scoop out of a sheetmetal mesh material and it nestles down inside my super scoop. I can still scoop out ash with the mesh scoop inside the super scoop since it fits pretty flush. I thought it would be easy to shake the coals out but the necessary amount of shaking causes too much ash to fall out of the super scoop and it makes a mess. 

I am going to scrap the mesh scoop concept and instead make a basket that fits inside a larger ash can. I'll either make it or try to find something cheap like Lligetfa's deep fryer baskets. Then I can dump my entire super scoop ash load into the basket and all the ash and small coals will fall into my ash bucket with a few shakes. I can dump the remaining coals back into the super scoop and return them to the firebox. That's the plan at least.


----------

